# Phal. Little Sister, Equiwilson, equestris 'Fairy Tales'



## The Mutant (Apr 21, 2013)

Just a little update on two of my equestris primaries:

Little Sister:












Equiwilson:






And Phal. equestris. 'Fairy Tales':


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 21, 2013)

Little Sister is my favorite of the bunch, by far, but they're all nice. The peloric equestris reminds me of an iris flower.


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 21, 2013)

They are all sweet!


----------



## Hera (Apr 21, 2013)

So pretty. Excellent color in the Equiwilson.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2013)

sisters are good.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2013)

My Little Sister is concentrating on roots and seems to be totally uninterested in blooming any time soon. I hope mine looks like
your bloom when it decides it has copious roots covering the bench.
Love the color of the second one...very soft and seductive.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2013)

Love them all!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 22, 2013)

These are all utterly delightful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2013)

the peloric is crazy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2013)

nice


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments! These three are three guys that I'm planning to keep. I'm still working on decreasing the Phal-collection since I feel they are more demanding than the Paphs, but it's hard parting with them.



abax said:


> My Little Sister is concentrating on roots and seems to be totally uninterested in blooming any time soon. I hope mine looks like
> your bloom when it decides it has copious roots covering the bench.
> Love the color of the second one...very soft and seductive.


Yeah, they seem to like covering benches/windowsills with roots. Mine's doing it too. *shakes head*



NYEric said:


> the peloric is crazy! Thanks for sharing.


Is it crazy cute? Crazy sweet? Or just plain crazy? :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 23, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Thanks for the nice comments! These three are three guys that I'm planning to keep. I'm still working on decreasing the Phal-collection since I feel they are more demanding than the Paphs, but it's hard parting with them....


More demanding than Paphs???


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely blooms, but even lovelier photographs! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 24, 2013)

:clap: :drool: Very nice ones, congrats  :drool::drool:


----------

